# Taking out a bridge



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Local company is demo an overpass on I-10 starting at 7pm tonight and must be finished by Sunday. I snapped this pick on the way back from work today.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

14 excavators seems a bit excessive but whatever it takes to get er done!


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I was misinformed. They only have 14 hrs to get it down. They shut down the interstate and detouring traffic.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

peteo said:


> 14 excavators seems a bit excessive but whatever it takes to get er done!


The first 7 are all owned by the company contracted and the rest are rentals.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I think I saw this first here on CT.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2f5_1387140263


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

txgencon said:


> I think I saw this first here on CT. http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2f5_1387140263



I remember when that was posted. Really cool


----------

